# Hey Victor! Sound familiar?



## Guest (Mar 30, 2001)

Greetings (once again).I realise that I probably shouldn't really post this here, but you don't have an email address listed in your profile. Anyhow, PLEASE check out the following URL: http://www.healthy.net/asp/templates/article.asp?id=541 From what I've read you seem to have very similar sypmptoms to me - the constant tension etc. Well, it appears that there may well be a sensible explanation: magnesium deficiency. I read through so many symptoms listed - my symptoms would appear to be classic:Just a few are:Muscle tension and cramps - yes!!Carbohydrate intolerance (and craving!!) - big yes!! (bloating to distraction etc)One that struck me particularly - and strange as it sounds - the 'inability to take a really deep breath' - yes, yes, yes!There are others but those were the main ones for me.I remember ages ago that I had a 'hair mineral analysis' done - a dubious test at best, methinks, but it did show that my calcium was off the scale (high) and magnesium was through the floor. I didn't really understand this at the time though, so didn't do a great deal about it. If you like, do some searches on the main bulletin board for magnesium.Anyhow, as a result of reading this I went down the chemists and bought me some magnesium chelate - I've been taking it for a couple of days now and the difference is to say the least dramatic!I've basically been eating all sorts of carbs with no discernible bloating. No sugars / fruit yet, but its early days. There's also been a massive reduction in the muscle tension in my gut - I mean huge difference. Anyhow, I will continue with the tapes, and will also keep you informed of progress, but PLEASE read the article - maybe show it to your doctor etc. Also, if you do decide to try it - let me know how you get on.All the best, and regards from Sunny Oz.'Geezer


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2001)

WOW!I just did another search on alcohol and magnesium. Startling results below:Now, I've AWLAYS maintained that my ibs started at college when I started drinking alcohol big time.Check out the follwing link: http://www.cc.nih.gov/ccc/supplements/magn.html From this, and I quote: 'Alcohol also increases excretion of magnesium in urine, and a high alcohol intake has been associated with magnesium deficiency'.Ta da - and the crowd goes wild!!!!!!Well, time will tell.Ta ta for now.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2001)

UK,Thanks for that information on magnesium deficiency, it sounds interesting. I'll definitely look into this topic and see if I can find any more information. The symptoms that are described sound similar to mine so I'd be interested to know if I do in fact have this condition. Although they also sound like typical symptoms of IBS so I'm a little confused.But you obviously sound like you've had some impressive results so far from this product you've being taking. I'd be interested to hear your progress as you continue using the product. I should also note that I have seen a reduction in my muscle tension from using the tapes alone so that would indicate to me that my problem is stress related. But maybe there is more to it. Anyways good luck.


----------

